# Not sure what to do....



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi there

My story is that had first round of ICSI back in March last year - unfortunatley I developed OHSS so ET couldn't take place (we have 11 frosties in storage - from memory 6 of those looked good, the others appeared to be developing a bit quickly although they said this didn't necessarily mean there was a problem with them).  Sadly shortly after me and DP went through a bad period and as a result the FET never happened.  

Anyway back to the present and things are looking good and I'm hopeful we can work things out but I am really undecided what to do in terms of tx if things are okay.  

(1) as I understand it a medicated FET takes about seven weeks from CD1 to ET - is that about right?
(2) If the FET was unsuccessful, how quickly could I try another FET - do you have to wait a few month as you do with a fresh cycle?
(3) how lond is the treatment cycle for an unmedicated FET

The last point is a really just a matter of opinion but I would be really interested to hear what anyone else would do.  What I am thinking is to have a FET in April/May time and if this is unsuccessful to go straight on to a fresh cycle - mainly because the changes of success is that much higher with a fresh cycle.  Do you think that is silly when hopefully I wiill still have a couple of frosties left?

I'd love to know what any of you think

Thanks

Karen


----------



## shill (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Karen, 

I can only answer one of your 3 questions I'm afraid, and that's that a medicated FET take about 8 weeks from cd1 to ET.

As for deciding what to do next, it's a very personal thing, but I'll share with you my experience and the reasons behind our decisions. 

We had our first fresh cycle last summer which resulted in a BFN and 3 frosties.  We then had to decide whether to go for another fresh cycle or use the frosties.  We felt a huge responsility / connection to the 3 embies in the freezer and didn't want to leave them there.  We also understood that a frozen cycle has a very good chance of success as it's less traumatic/invasive than the fresh cycle.  Plus, for us, it was about 4k cheaper and that certainly influenced our decision.  

So, based on a combination of all those things, we decided to go with an FET first.  We would have done it sooner but somehow I got a natural BFP in September which sadly resulted in an early m/c.

All of that said, you could argue that while you're still young, it could be worth doing a couple of fresh cycles to build up a store of good quality embryos, bearing in mind that egg quality reduces as you get older?    

Anyway, I hope someone comes along soon with some more info, and I hope you and DH come up with the right decision for you two. 

Best of luck with it all    

Shill x


----------



## Pears (Jul 31, 2007)

Hello Karen, 

I faced a similar decision to you but I am older. I had a failed IVF in Aug 07, I got OHSS but it was not diagnosed until after ET. I had 2 frozen embies which were defrosted and transferred to me yesterday.

I decided to do the FET rather than a fresh cycle based on: it was £3k cheaper, it uses less drugs and so won't give me OHSS again, I didn't want to leave them frozen for too long.

For me the cycle seems to have taken forever, it is a drug controlled cycle, I phoned the clinic on 6/12 on day 1 of AF. Down regging started on 26/12. FET was 29/01. Test date is 12/02. 

So the whole process will take just over 2 months. I have been told that if this fails I should be able to go for a fresh cycle starting in March or April. I will not be down regged in a fresh cycle again to try to avoid the OHSS.

A friend of mine did a natural FET, she just phoned on day 1 of her AF and they popped the embies back in around day 14 (in line with when she was Ovulating , they monitored this). Two weeks later she got  a BFP, 2 weeks after that she found out it was twins. They are nearly age 4 now.

Good luck with your decision making  

Karen


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi there,
I can just give you my view too ....

I would go for the FET, its alot less money & seems a waste to spend out on a fresh cycle when you have frosties. It is (like the others said) alot less stressful on your body. I am having FET again this time as we still have frosties. My last PG resulted in twins from FET. However i lost them at 23 weeks, nothing to do with the frosties, i had placental abruption & afterwards was diagnosed with sticky blood.
I had blasties in that go & will do this time as the 5 i have frozen are blasts, therefore they do not go in at ovulation stage, more like day 20 ish.
Last time & this time will be a natural FET as its kinder to your body & uses less drugs. 

Hope my view helps   x


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

I wanted to carry on with a fresh cycle due to age and to keep my frosties stored but the Consultant would not let me. He wanted me to use the frosties first. Also sais that , as it was natural FET, I could do that after one AF whilst I'd have to wait 3 for the ICSI. His logic being that I could do the FET whilst waiting to do another ICSI. As it was I had to abandon 2 FET tries due to  it falling on a Sunday/womb lining and so that argument went out the window... but that was really not his fault and you might be luckier. I have had a BFN this week with the FET and am starting down regging with this AF for another  cycle.  I would agree with the others and do the FET... you should not lose much time, it is easier and cheaprt... and you just never know!
Bright Eyes


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank you all so much for taking the time to reply and sharing your experiences/thoughts.

Having read all your reply's I think I will take you advise and (hopefully - thraw permitting!) have a couple of attempts at FET with our frosties before having another fresh cycle.  As you have all pointed out it is cheaper and a lot less easier on the body.

I had it in my head that the FET cycle was about the same length as a fresh one but for some reason I just always think it should be less  !.  It is very interesting to read that the statistics aren't vastly different for medicated/non medicated as my clinic (Woking) didn't raise the possibility of a non-medicated cycle.  I rang them this morning to enquire about a non-medicated cycle and they said they normally recommend medicated at in their experience the statistics are better but the nurse is going to put my notes in front of the consultant and see what he thinks.  

Thank you all so much again, you have been really helpful xx


----------



## Pears (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi there, 

you are at the same clinic as me. They wouldn't let me do a natural cycle of FET. I did however use the syranel nose spray to down reg. I found that much better than the buserelin injections. I think they prefer medicated FET as they can control it more. Otherwise you might need a transfer at the weekend  when they don't work!! Then you'd have to wait another month.The whole process is taking 2 months and 1 week.

Good luck

Karen


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Karen

I've just had a call back from Woking and Mr R has said that he is happy for me to do a natural FET but that I should be aware that they have better sucess rates with medicated FETS.  They weren't able to quantify this though, I think it was more just their feeling.

It is a difficult decision but I think I am going to take their advice and go for medicated FET this time and if it is unsuccessful than maybe try a natural next time if I have a enough frosties left.  Luckily I didn't seem to have any side effects from the buserelin, I think it is the timescales that put me off the medicated cycle - I must learn to be more patient!

Just wanted to wish you loads of luck for your test date - hope the 2ww isn't driving you too mad!

Thanks again to everyone for your help/advice

Karen x


----------



## Pears (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi Karen, 

I now have a biased reason to go along with the medicated FET. Mr R carried out the TF of my embies and this morning I have had a BFP.   . I'm 9 days post transfer of 3 days old embies. I don't really believe it yet. Will have to test again tomorrow to double check. I was using the most most sensitive test you can get.

Good luck with your FET

Karen


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG Karen that is fantastic - I am so so happy for you      You must be on cloud 9 at the moment!

Wishing you a very happy, heathly pregnancy   xxx


----------

